# Full Black Rat snake



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2011)

Found this little fellow right after he had a good meal. He didn't try to scoot away because he has a hard time crawling. I believe he has eaten a young bird. He didn't even bite me when I picked him up, which is unusual for a black rat. Len


----------



## jaizei (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## RV's mom (Jun 14, 2011)

pretty snake.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2011)

That was a big meal!


----------

